# Rectification Query



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

My spouse's existing visa expires on 25-03-2018. She has already received Relatives permit valid till Oct-2019 however due to errors in the visa label , VFS didnt paste it on the passport and we applied for the rectification on same day free of charge. 

My question is as we are still waiting for the rectified visa label and current visa label expires on 25-03-2018 , can it make her illegal?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I totally dont think she will be illegal. I mean she has a VISA its just that it is not pasted in per passport but she was awarded one.


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

jollem said:


> I totally dont think she will be illegal. I mean she has a VISA its just that it is not pasted in per passport but she was awarded one.


Thanks Jollem.


----------



## sendhilselvam (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi when did you received the rectified visa


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

*papermania*



sendhilselvam said:


> Hi when did you received the rectified visa


Hi Selvam. The rectification came in 3 weeks.


----------

